# Who's taking what to the Barking show



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

as title states, im to impatient to wait and find out lol.


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*hi where is barking*

is it anywhere in kent cause if so i got lots to bring


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

lol, in essex its happening on the 5th july


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*hmmm*

essex aint that where all the mad people are at ive heard stories


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

mad donno about that, mind you i'v heard some story's about kent lol


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*they did not envovle me did they*

cause i did nothing and you cant prove otherwise:whistling2:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

which part of kent u from reptile king?


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*im from snodland*

i just notice ur from gillingham


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

lol not very far then, what kinda things were u thinking of taking barking?


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*its gunna be hard to choose*

i might take all of my hatchling corns and the hognoses if they come in time i would like to take my entire collection but its transporting 80 reptiles wot are you gunna take if you going


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

no im just going to have a look and buy some stuff, am after a certain corn and hopefully some housies (het albino in a perfect world) however if people want them i can bring up the birds in selling and the mice and rats im selling. but that will transaction will have to happen outside the fair


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*ive only just heard bout the barking show*

whats going to be there whats it about and what time are you going


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

well i cant say excatly what will be there, but there will be several big breeders of the basics i would imagine, such as the corns and the leos. then there will be alot of things like royals, kingsnakes, tarantulas, torts, beardies etc. and im sure therew ill be a few of the rarer or higer end morphs about. as well as livefood and vivs and reptile related stuff.

it starts at 10 and i want to get there early to make sure i can have a good look before everything is gone. but it all depends on my ride as that has yet to of been chosen. if u want to go up there and ur driving ill give u a hand with ur reps in exchange for a lift :whistling2: lol


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

i'll be looking for female royals, of all ages pref some nice 06's and some ksb's


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I will Have....
Hatchling Bull snakes, 
Adult bull snakes
albino belglades rat
florida king
cresties
corns
Yemen chams
vittikin dragons
Blue tongues skink.
and a KSB


----------



## beaned (Mar 4, 2007)

hi all, anyone taking tarantulas, if so what will you have ???


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

all the tables are booked though ps see my thread :lol2:http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/138246-barking-show.html


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

*whos taking what barking*

Please don't bring any animals for sale outside the show. It is against the law and could affect our trying to get Goresbrook Leisure centre from the council next year.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*barking*

100%het albino boas c.b baby fat tails normal pair childrens pythons pixie frog cane toads halmahera viper boa corns leopard geckos hog island boas king snake columbian rainbow boa think thats it at mo im thinking of taking frozen rat pups if anyone wants them cheap pm me


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

All sorts!
Reptiles and dry goods...


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

kingsnake said:


> Please don't bring any animals for sale outside the show. It is against the law and could affect our trying to get Goresbrook Leisure centre from the council next year.


this thread was not started to buy animals out side the show, i just wanted to know what people where bringing to sell in the show.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

We are taking leopard geckos


----------



## djjohn (Aug 18, 2007)

bendigo said:


> no im just going to have a look and buy some stuff, am after a certain corn and hopefully some housies (het albino in a perfect world) however if people want them i can bring up the birds in selling and the mice and rats im selling. but that will transaction will have to happen outside the fair


Ill be there with het albino housesnakes and albinos


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'll be taking a load of corns.. maybe a few house snakes if i can get them all sorted in time.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i'll be taking a load of corns.. maybe a few house snakes if i can get them all sorted in time.


got any anery stripes dude???


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have pre ordered ones going on the day only.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i'll be taking a load of corns.. maybe a few house snakes if i can get them all sorted in time.


 
Oooooooo house snakes :flrt: you may have a buyer here for one or two.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

wohic said:


> Oooooooo house snakes :flrt: you may have a buyer here for one or two.


was thinking the same thing :2thumb::mf_dribble:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I may be looking for a pair of female Opal corns....07 or older....:mf_dribble:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I can see that for me, this event could prove expensive! :2thumb:


----------

